

Coming Soon: New Facebook Pages - veb
http://spottedsun.com/coming-soon-new-facebook-pages/

======
farlington
A bunch of big brands have them already, like <http://www.facebook.com/nike>
and <http://www.facebook.com/cocacola>.

They _do_ have a lower information density, but I think the old page design
was cluttered. The new pages look better.

In my opinion the big downside to the new pages is how getting to almost every
bit of content requires some kind of XLR, so interactions feel laggy.

